# blood pressure medicine(s) killing endurance?



## atarione (Aug 24, 2018)

So.. unfortunately my blood pressure has been becoming more of an issue for many years I had ore-hypertension that had become stage 2 hypertension now..

I have been giving two new blood pressure medicines Losartan / Hydrochlothiazide 100mg/25mg

and Verapamil hcl sr 240mg 

and I do not know if this is what is causing it but last 2 times trying to ride ... it has been kind of a joke.. very fatigued after maybe 1/2 the riding I'm used to doing.. 

Anyone know if the blood pressure meds might be the cause.. and if so suggestions to help with this?


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

it depends but all blood pressure meds act contrary to what your muscles need to do on a bike

one of yours acts to relax muscle and mostly smooth muscle


the other blocks calcium channels. 

calcium ions are absolutely needed for endurance. I pop tums or some calcium supplements pre-ride and really notice it once I pass the 2.5 hour point I seem to get my long-ride steam and settle into the groove and have no bad rides. if I skip calcium then if I do fatigue around 2-3 hours can typically say...well if I did my calcium that mighta been better

done it enough times to know for sure it works for me

so, yeah, it is tough to be on blockers and relaxants of any type

don't do anything different whatsoever if the doctor cannot agree it will be safe


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

I'm on lisinopril which has no effect on endurance. When I was initially diagnosed with HBP, my main concerns was needing a med that would slow me down.

To my knowledge, the only group that does are beta blockers.


----------



## atarione (Aug 24, 2018)

thanx for the information.. I will certainly talk with my dr. before trying supplements ..etc

I just do what I can do for now and then talk with the dr. more shortly.


----------



## pctloper (Jan 3, 2016)

I doubt the Hrdro causes any issues as it is the most common and basically is just a diruetic----the others may cause issues---I would bring this up with your doc as there are all sorts of drug options


----------



## armii (Jan 9, 2016)

pctloper said:


> I doubt the Hrdro causes any issues as it is the most common and basically is just a diruetic----the others may cause issues---I would bring this up with your doc as there are all sorts of drug options


Actually in some people, diuretics can cause muscle fatigue and even cramping, it did for me. My doctor switched me to Azor, or the generic equivalent, and I have been on it for many years with no issues. 
A couple other things you can do to help the blood pressure are:
1. avoid carbonated beverages, the body does not know carbonated water is water, so holds water to process it, thereby increasing the bodies water mass and blood pressure. 
2. reduce starchy foods, they are harder to digest and stay in your system longer, so again you body hold water for processing.
3. (I'm sure you have already been told) Watch you salt intake, salt helps the body retain water.
If you are not holding extra water, you won't need a diuretic to get rid of it.


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

Lisinopril, small dose here and my BP is often below i.e. near 100 / 65 or something. I wonder if over corrected BP gases me as I often feel fatigued. I'm 57 and work midnight as well.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Yes they affect performance, all of them have side effects, but a stroke will really affect performance especially if you die.

I’d worry less about performance and worry more about staying alive and healthy.

If you want to improve upon what your provider is prescribing, get a second opinion from a medical provider.


----------



## Miker J (Nov 4, 2003)

Verapamil will affect your ability to achieve maximum HR. Like a beta blocker. 

HCTZ, in some patients, can really throw off some electrolytes. Maybe get your sodium, potassium, and mag checked.

Not saying you shouldn't take these meds, but they do have side effects. As mentioned above, still better than a stroke or heart failure.


----------



## Radium (Jan 11, 2019)

All drugs in the beta-blocker class will mess with your max HR. Lots of classic musicians use them, to tamp down the adrenaline for difficult solos. Also lotsa precision long range rifle shooters have been getting rx's for them, same reason.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

Nurse Ben said:


> Yes they affect performance, all of them have side effects, but a stroke will really affect performance especially if you die.
> 
> I'd worry less about performance and worry more about staying alive and healthy.
> 
> If you want to improve upon what your provider is prescribing, get a second opinion from a medical provider.


The benefits certainly outweigh the risks! I've really not noticed any issues with my lisinopril which I've been on for many years now. I get 6 month check-ups with my doc and yearly bloodwork.


----------



## fredcook (Apr 2, 2009)

Great thread! Recently I've been running into what I consider early fatiguing, and refuse to think it has to do with my age.  58, by the way. I ride more and harder then I have since I started in the '70's. I have been attributing the fatiguing to not allowing enough recovery time. When I experience this early fatigue, it seems to be after I've been riding daily for 4+ days in a row. Weather permitting, I ride 5-6 days a week, 7 if my wife let's me go to play. But, I have also take some of the meds mentioned in this thread, so I will review that with my doc. He did take me off of thinners because what should have been just cuts and scrapes were turning into endless fountains.

Good info in this thread...


----------



## Darth Lefty (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm not 50+ but I'm a heart patient. I recently had a surgery that relieved some of my symptoms and got me off the huge dose of nadolol I was on. But I'm still on a daily metoprolol. It suuuucks!


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

Nurse Ben said:


> Yes they affect performance, all of them have side effects, but a stroke will really affect performance especially if you die.
> 
> I'd worry less about performance and worry more about staying alive and healthy.
> 
> *If you want to improve upon what your provider is prescribing, get a second opinion from a medical provider.*


*&#8230;. Also;* The thing about choices we make is some ownership of the situation in some cases. Heredity plays a role and that should signal the path toward knowing ahead of time we are destined to some predisposition based on diet, smoking, sedentary versus active plans etc... It seems logical we can torpedo our health by making wrong choices with or without predispositions so as a healthcare provider, I like to see or know those in the biz can call us out somewhat.

I was on the bp med for a time and either some fluke of luck or activity boost and possibly eating better for a time had me off the meds for a while. My Doc is true believer he can counsel folks to make changes that reverse the need for meds in lots of cases. Some Dr's probably avoid the time to make the tough talk or preach , not all though.

I'm certain some find that speech to be a stern warning or accountability and some Doc's likely won't test their patients patience.


----------



## fredcook (Apr 2, 2009)

Darth Lefty said:


> I'm not 50+ but I'm a heart patient. I recently had a surgery that relieved some of my symptoms and got me off the huge dose of nadolol I was on. But I'm still on a daily metoprolol. It suuuucks!


I'm on Metoprolol. What have been your sucky side affect(s)?


----------



## tubbnation (Jul 6, 2015)

Hereditary predisposition led to a widowmaker in 2005 (at 38yrs). I've been taking the same meds (and dosages) daily for over 14yrs;

Metoprolol
Lisinopril
Plavix
Lipitor

I get annual checkups (including bloodwork). All is still looking (and feeling) good. 

No fatigue, etc.

I ride hard and often.

Lifestyle includes eating clean, and moderate amounts of sex, weed & alcohol (mostly beer & mezcal).

\m/


----------



## Radium (Jan 11, 2019)

fredcook said:


> I'm on Metoprolol. What have been your sucky side affect(s)?


I've been on metropolol in the past, it can damp down your max heart rate, if you ever have need of your max heart rate. 
As a competition level cyclist, my HR got too low if I continued metropolol, so I discontinued using it, and my BP said low anyways. Increase in fitness level.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

So I'm gonna give some medical advice for non providers:

Anyone with a computer can look up side effect profiles and anecdotals about a medication, but the reality of prescribing is that what and how a medication is prescribed is often very different from what a lay person can learn from the internet.

Because each body is different, each response is different, so a medical provider will use a number of tools to choose medications including cost, availability, tolerability, medical history, and an algorithm.

For a person with hypertension so severe that they are taking multiple medications; well, we are not talking about something that can be treated with lisinopril.

The Takeaway: Hypertension is the silent killer, it kills you slowly and effectively over a long time, taking your most vulnerable and important systems when you most need them (renal, eyes, etc...), which is why everyone diagnosed with hypertension should take their medications!

Only sometimes can lifestyle changes reduce symptoms to the point of eliminating the need for treatment. Not to discount weight loss, exercise, and reducing stress, but sometimes very healthy people have a genetic predisposition to health issues.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

Nurse Ben said:


> Only sometimes can lifestyle changes reduce symptoms to the point of eliminating the need for treatment. Not to discount weight loss, exercise, and reducing stress, but sometimes very healthy people have a genetic predisposition to health issues.


That's my situation; genetics. I couldn't lead a much healthier lifestyle.


----------



## TheBaldBlur (Jan 13, 2014)

Nurse Ben said:


> Only sometimes can lifestyle changes reduce symptoms to the point of eliminating the need for treatment. Not to discount weight loss, exercise, and reducing stress, but sometimes very healthy people have a genetic predisposition to health issues.





Crankout said:


> That's my situation; genetics. I couldn't lead a much healthier lifestyle.


This is me exactly as well. Every year my doc, who's also my age and rides, shakes his head and say "I wish *my *blood labs looked as good as yours" and then refills my script for Diovan (ARB). He goes on to say my diet and exercise look good he just wishes I'd give up caffeine and alcohol. I ask him to rewind 10 seconds and then STHU because I don't take either one to excess.

I fully admit that I resisted taking BP meds for years because I didn't want the side effects that pretty much all my older friends complained about - lethargy, weight gain, ED - but the ARB has been great for me. The ONLY side effect I have is that because it contains HCTZ (a mild diuretic) I have to be aware of taking it in the morning too close to my morning coffee or the effect is magnified.

Unfortunately the recent Valsartan contamination recall has hit me directly. I returned my Valsartan to the pharmacy and my doc prescribed another ARB that DID have side effect, rinse/repeat with another ARB and no side effects but no BP drop either. Now on third ARB and no side effects but BP numbers are quite as good as they were with Valsartan --- I"m biding my time with this one until the Valsartan supply returns to normal and then I'll go back to that one.

The point of the foregoing novella is if you DO get side effects from your BP meds ... *change meds* until you find something that works AND has no/minimal side effect. Don't just take what they give you thinking you have to submit to the side effects.


----------



## elder_mtber (Jan 13, 2004)

atarione said:


> Hydrochlothiazide


This med destroyed my mountain biking. No power or endurance. None. Had to quit taking it. I think it dehydrated me a little and starved my muscles for blood / blood pressure.

I take lisinopril and my cycling seems unaffected.

Best wishes with this troublesome issue.


----------



## N10S (Sep 27, 2004)

I take Losartan. Was taking 50mg but after dropping 35 lbs and getting into better riding shape again my doctor dropped my dose back to 25mg with the discussion of dropping it altogether. I find that my evening bp especially if I ride earlier that day is usually around 90-95 over 60-65 which is really too low. This leads to being tired at times due to low bp. 

Looking forward to dropping the Losartan altogether at some point.


----------



## DrDon (Sep 25, 2004)

atarione said:


> So.. unfortunately my blood pressure has been becoming more of an issue for many years I had ore-hypertension that had become stage 2 hypertension now..
> 
> I have been giving two new blood pressure medicines Losartan / Hydrochlothiazide 100mg/25mg
> 
> ...


Yes. Had the same problem. Also couldn't find a physician or any relevant medical information about how to solve the problem. I had to solve it myself. I try to find providers that are very active which can be hard to do because the job demands don't encourage that lifestyle.

PS - refer to Nurse Bens post. I would look for solutions on the forum for my 4wd twin turbo F150, but at the end of the day I'm taking it to an expert.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I started taking 10 mg of Amlodipine daily earlier this year. The first couple of rides, I felt slightly down on power but that seems to be done.


----------



## Radium (Jan 11, 2019)

A good integrative cardiology practice ought to be able to educate you and help you quite a bit of help. They know their stuff on BP/heart meds.


----------



## BCsaltchucker (Jan 16, 2014)

On Bisoprolol here, a big time beta-blocker. But it is supposed to be temporary for 12 months .. because I just had open heart surgery April 3 to replace a faulty Aortic valve, age 51.

I'm not supposed to ride a bike until July. But my cardiologist, an avid MTBer, suggested easy rides on flat MUT with a VERY upright bike. So I tried that a couple days ago. And I am serious my HR would not go above 112BPM no matter how much I pushed it. Now THAT is weird, as I can get up to 175bpm on a MTB or road ride. Beta blocker makes me into a Beta male, lol.

But I also appreciate the need for the Bisoprolol, as I was rushed to emergency with bad Atrial Fibrillation 3 weeks ago, had to be shocked back into rhythm. And I can feel the heart getting excited and crazy when it's getting close to next-dose time of day. The insides of my heart and arteries are still freaking out from the trauma of the surgery I guess. Looking forward to being free of these issues in about 11 more months, and just taking Nefidepine for HBP (and of course Warfarin for the heart valve).


----------



## atarione (Aug 24, 2018)

thanx for the replies everyone.. apparently after taking my blood pressure meds for a bit now.. the problem in my case has more or less resolved itself..

or I have gotten stronger thus making me not notice as much? 

whatever for now things are ok.


----------



## climbanymtn (Mar 9, 2018)

For anyone on BP meds, make sure to have your blood potassium levels checked on a regular basis. Especially if you are doing high output exercise like mountain biking in the heat or significant climbing when you are sweating a lot.

I am on multiple BP meds, including the diuretic Chlorthalidone. At my recent check-up they found my potassium reading was way below the lower end of the acceptable range. 

Prior to my check-up I had been having a unusual muscle fatigue on climbs (and lots of post-ride soreness), erratic heart beats occasionally and digestive issues. I chalked it up to being out of shape and stress from my job and didn't think anything of it. I am now on prescription potassium supplements (timed-release) and my potassium levels are checked weekly. The levels are slowly making their way back to the normal range and the symptoms I had before seem to be getting better.


----------



## hellion (Jan 17, 2018)

I’ve got high blood pressure all over my family usually hitting in the early 40’s. I’m 52 and it’s just now starting to become an issue for me. I’m like most of you, super active. Pedal at least twice a week 3hrs ish each time. Ride dirt bikes hard, play hockey, cut and hand split lots of fire wood etc. Eat healthy other than coffee, 12oz dark chocolate per week, two fingers of rye twice a week. 





I’m a pretty lean 6’3” 198, mostly muscle so I don’t think losing weight is an option any more. I cut out most bad foods two years ago and lost 30 lbs. 





With my BP averaging 135/90 now, is it time to get on meds? Or will cutting coffee or the little alcohol I do drink help here? Also, if it has to be meds, which one(s) should I ask to be put on first? 





I hate this as I’ve tried to live my life super healthy but I guess you can’t out run crappy genes.


----------



## no one in particular (Jan 30, 2004)

I'm on the lowest possible dosage of Losartan. I am convinced that it makes me a little more light headed at times. But I can't say whether or not it has had an affect on my endurance--I've done quite a few 10+ hour rides over the last couple of years all on Losartan.

But then I'm a youngster at 45 (in October).


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

hellion said:


> With my BP averaging 135/90 now, is it time to get on meds? Or will cutting coffee or the little alcohol I do drink help here? Also, if it has to be meds, which one(s) should I ask to be put on first?
> 
> .


Definitely talk with your doc and get it under control. He may try a diuretic at first; who knows. I've been on lisinopril for years now and see the 2 twice/year for check ups. All is well.


----------



## Galeforce5 (Jun 7, 2013)

atarione said:


> So.. unfortunately my blood pressure has been becoming more of an issue for many years I had ore-hypertension that had become stage 2 hypertension now..
> 
> I have been giving two new blood pressure medicines Losartan / Hydrochlothiazide 100mg/25mg
> 
> ...


In your post, you state that you are taking hydrochlorothiazide. I was on that medication many years ago, and it gave me problems. Since it is a strong diuretic, and you have fatigue, it could be causing dehydration and loss of vital minerals in sweat. Are you hydrating with electrolytes? You should check with your doc, for sure.

Generally speaking, I won't ride without electrolyte mix in my bottles or pack, even when the weather is cold. For me, anyway, electrolytes have made a huge difference in both stamina and post-ride recovery.Still and all, check with your doctor.


----------

